# What are the most annoying enemies for you?



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Jul 23, 2009)

What are the most annoying enemies for you and for what reason?

For me it's either Therm-mites from The Conduit because they roll up to you and just explode or imps from the Castlevania series because they possess you and you just stand there and only attack.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 23, 2009)

The Reapers from RE 5. When they get close to you they just instantly kill you.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 23, 2009)

Before you get Repel, the energy volt enemies from Blood Omen. How you whisper "Fuck" when you see one, how one can easily down your health to half if your unprepared. Once you get the Repel spell then it is extremely easy to kill them.

Otherwise the Commandos from Ratchet and Clank 1. You only see them on the last few planets but they were hard to kill back then. I remember it took like 4 devestator shots and unless you were perfect at dodging, you would have lost some health taking them down. It wasn't until you got the RHYNO that the game became easy


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 23, 2009)

Blood Mounts from GoW2. Especially when playing Horde. They send so many I run out of ammo. *bang bang bang click... oh damn...*


----------



## Attaman (Jul 23, 2009)

Cliffracers and Slaughterfish.  _CLIFFRACERS AND SLAUGHTERFISH!_

EDIT:  And mages with Fear-effect spells in Baldur's Gate games.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 23, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Cliffracers and Slaughterfish



Cliffracers I understand. But I still don't get why people hate slaughterfish so much. They die very quickly and don't do that much damage. Cliffracers on the other hand come out of nowhere. While Slaughterfish you'll only really need to care about if your swimming in the ocean for a prolonged period of time


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 23, 2009)

Re-Deads, but only from OoT. I couldn't get the lense of truth for days because of those things!


----------



## Attaman (Jul 23, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> They die very quickly and don't do that much damage.


  Because while nowhere near a threat (even for a starting character) and they are relatively easy to kill, if you don't feel like wasting magicka to walk across the water then they may turn a ten second swim across a pond into a two minute one.  Plus the fact that their underwater range to trigger an attack is still stupid-far.



> Cliffracers on the other hand come out of nowhere.


  Oh yes, I've had this happen so many times.  They fly at varying altitudes, so you can never see all of them.  Some hang only five feet above the ground, some are something like fifty feet in the air.  They can always see and attack you.

By the way:  Divath Fyr can see through 160% Chameleon, Invisibility, and 61 Sneak.  Bugger can hack.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 24, 2009)

I fail to understand the butthurt for cliffracers. Besides not being able to outrun them, I found them simple to kill.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 24, 2009)

ice keese (bats) from the zelda games
i hate getting froze as you have to wait to un freeze and sit there and watch your life meter drop, and half the time i don't see them comming which is doubly irritating


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 24, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Re-Deads, but only from OoT. I couldn't get the lense of truth for days because of those things!



that and when they grab link they look like they are humping him and they also moan... o__O
which i hate more than them being life sucking zombies


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 24, 2009)

Slimes. Not because they're 'difficult' or anything, but because there are SO many games with them, and you're forced to battle through hordes of them until you get past the beginning areas of the game. Sometimes not even then... Â¬.Â¬ Where do they all come from, anyway? Mutated/magicked snot?

As for difficulty... I've not played enough games to have much of a choice, but I'd have to say spiderbots in Project: Snowblind. First enemies in that game I can honestly say I hated with a passion. Not hard to kill, but they'd come out of nowhere and can drain both your HP and your Bioenergy. And they kill your augments. I swear, they'd laugh at me as they stopped my ballistic shielding while I'm killing something else and being shot at.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> By the way:  Divath Fyr can see through 160% Chameleon, Invisibility, and 61 Sneak.  Bugger can hack.



Divyath is not meant to be killed thats why he is so powerful. He is central to two quests, they are not going to just have him be a pushover. Plus he is wearing almost full Daedric and has the only un enchanted curiass in the vanilla game There are various NPCs in Morrowind that are exceedingly powerful for a reason. King Helseth in Tribunal for instance has a ring that can make you virtually invulnerable. For that reason he is one of the hardest NPCS to kill


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 24, 2009)

Medusas from Castlevania.

Goddamn they're a pain! DX


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 24, 2009)

oh and that thing from the bottom of the well in OoT
the room with hands comming out of the floor and you have to let one grab you for the mini boss to appear and the creepy ass white thing appears with the litte arms and its long neck with its head all flopped over backward then it comes over, lowers it and bites you then you have seconds to hit it before it vanishes in a cloud of toxins

freaked the hell out of me the first time i fought it

oh and the bird neck things from pikmin that pop out of the ground, and the armored beady long legs with the machine gun from pikmin 2
i fuggen hate both


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> EDIT:  And mages with Fear-effect spells in Baldur's Gate games.



That bastard at the Friendly Arm Inn.

My most annoying enemies EVAR list:

Cockatrices from POWDER 111.
Nymphs (n) from NetHack.  Even liches (L) don't annoy me as much, though they are MUCH more alarming.
Spawn creeps from Desktop Tower Defense 1.5.
North Korean soldiers with RPGs in Mercenaries.
Cliffracers from Morrowind.

I'll post more if I can think of 'em.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 24, 2009)

Wall Masters and Floor Masters in Ocarina of Time. ._. Bad memories. Like, really bad memories of when I was seven or so, lol.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2009)

ShadowWeaver said:


> Blood Mounts from GoW2. Especially when playing Horde. They send so many I run out of ammo. *bang bang bang click... oh damn...*


 GeoW2, not God of War 2 (GoW2).  

Anything that grabs onto you and you ahve to press a button/shake your control to get it off.  The worst offender is Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 24, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> I fail to understand the butthurt for cliffracers. Besides not being able to outrun them, I found them simple to kill.


  Simple to kill?  Yes.  However:
1)  They have a stupid-far aggression range.  Almost "Can you see it?  Then it's going to attack you soon, so best fix that."
2)  They come out of "nowhere", so that when you finally turn around there's suddenly three or four of them.
3)  They tend to carry diseases and blights.  Not fun, especially when your volume is low and suddenly you see the typical "you have contracted [x]" blurb appear in the corner and your health dip as a solitary cliff racer jumped you.  At the very least Slaughterfish don't carry diseases.
4)  They are a waste of magicka / enchanted weapon charge.  The former of which really matters when you take the Atronach as your birth sign.



CryoScales said:


> Divyath is not meant to be killed thats why he is so powerful.


  Who said anything about killing?  I was trying to use a Calm Humanoid / Disintegrate Armor combination on him.  Problem being it always made him try to kill me (I had pre-tested it on town citizens in Balmora, several times, to no ill-effect).



> Plus he is wearing almost full Daedric and has the only un enchanted curiass in the vanilla game


 Hence why I was trying to get the armor gone, so I could steal it.  Sure, I only needed the pauldrons... but they'd help.



Tycho said:


> That bastard at the Friendly Arm Inn.


  After you fight him the first time, you always send Imoen to trigger his Fear Spell, then rush in yourself (and, if you have them, Xzar and Montaron(sp?)) to bum-rush him.  Doesn't help that - when running around like a chicken - he tends to hit you with a magic missile that does more damage than a max-con best dice role fighter can take at the level you meet him.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> After you fight him the first time, you always send Imoen to trigger his Fear Spell, then rush in yourself (and, if you have them, Xzar and Montaron(sp?)) to bum-rush him.  Doesn't help that - when running around like a chicken - he tends to hit you with a magic missile that does more damage than a max-con best dice role fighter can take at the level you meet him.



lol, poor useless Imoen.  She can actually be useful if you dual-class her to a mage-type later on.

Also, Slaughterfish in Morrowind can and do transmit disease if they're flagged as "Diseased Slaughterfish".  Haven't ever seen a "Blighted Slaughterfish" though.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 24, 2009)

The Japanese.  They're very irritating in World at War.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 24, 2009)

*Ninja Gaiden*.... those infuriating explosive shuriken-throwing guys.... >_<  Once you get stuck with one in your leg, you have to roll just at the right time to avoid damage from the explosion.  Only then is when you get stuck with another, all while trying to fight off about four or five of 'em at a time.

They're even worse in part *II*.  D:


----------



## Takun (Jul 24, 2009)

The Mettaurs in Megaman 2 that are positioned right at the edge of screens and on ledges.  They are there to chain knock you back so that they respawn after they die.  Annoying as hell (I'm looking at you Crashman level. >:C )


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 24, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> The Japanese.  They're very irritating in World at War.


FUCK this is true.

Also any enemy from any RPG that can cast instant kill spells (i.e. Dragon Quest's _whack_ spell   )


----------



## Blitz_Echo (Jul 24, 2009)

Mine are the balvereins (sp?) on Fable 2. I  know they are not that mad, but it pisses me off when i try to charge a spell and end up slashed by 3 at once Â¬Â¬. Those, and super mutant overlords in fallout 3


----------



## Shino (Jul 24, 2009)

Tridgens (sp?) in the original FarCry.

No real head to headshot, they can leap halfway across the damn map, and they can kill you with one/two swipes, depending on your armor status. Not to mention you eat through a _ton_ of P90 ammo taking them down.

Waaay to freaking powerful and fast and way too had to kill.

And don't get me started on the "Fat Boy" tridgens...


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Hunters on Left 4 Dead.

I can never see them and shoot them before the jump on you. (+ like shino's enemy they can jump half way across the map)


----------



## AzureBahamut (Jul 25, 2009)

The zombies from the Remake of Resident Evil for the Gamecube! Waste of bullets and the only way to kill them completely is either decapitation or burn the body, otherwise the get harder to kill the second time. The game doesn't leave much ammo, nor fuel for the cantene.


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 25, 2009)

The final boss of Shining Force EXA, your typical overpowered boss: Gigantic attack area and range, massive hp, 2 hits any character at any level below 150 (I played through every quest and got every weapon and was level 70)


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jul 25, 2009)

The F****** ghouls in Dark Messiah, Might and Magic, they should be the weakest enemy in the game and yet they are the hardest to hit, their fast, they are armored like tanks, they can see you when your hiding and magic does nothing to them, and for the entire last chunk of the game its all you fight =O

So in short, they basically were my brick wall.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 25, 2009)

AzureBahamut said:


> The zombies from the Remake of Resident Evil for the Gamecube! Waste of bullets and the only way to kill them completely is either decapitation or burn the body, otherwise the get harder to kill the second time. The game doesn't leave much ammo, nor fuel for the cantene.


They are annoying, but more-so because of how the ammo saving techniques tend to either be tedious or sacrifice healing items in return.  Best tips I can give: 
1) If you can, trap the buggers.  Saves up on ammo as you can just knife them.
2)  Try to do headshots.  Unfortunately, unless you're close range (as in one to two shots) and have some defensive items to spare, this doesn't work too hot.  _However_, if you stab one in the head and then blow apart the head with a headshot, you not only don't need to burn the body, but you should be able to get the knife back too.
3)  Drop Zombies on / near each other.  You can use this trick to burn multiple bodies at once, which comes in handy for saving fuel.

That's all I can offer really without exploiting glitches (such as the 240 Grenade ammo one).


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 25, 2009)

The vampires in Oblivion. I have to carry some many disease cures so I don't turn into a vampire.


----------



## AzureBahamut (Jul 25, 2009)

Attaman said:


> They are annoying, but more-so because of how the ammo saving techniques tend to either be tedious or sacrifice healing items in return.  Best tips I can give:
> 1) If you can, trap the buggers.  Saves up on ammo as you can just knife them.
> 2)  Try to do headshots.  Unfortunately, unless you're close range (as in one to two shots) and have some defensive items to spare, this doesn't work too hot.  _However_, if you stab one in the head and then blow apart the head with a headshot, you not only don't need to burn the body, but you should be able to get the knife back too.
> 3)  Drop Zombies on / near each other.  You can use this trick to burn multiple bodies at once, which comes in handy for saving fuel.
> ...


Thanks, but I only have a few rounds left in the shotgun, plus one small pop gun...


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jul 26, 2009)

Redeads in Oot, cliffracers in Morriwind, any other racer in motostorm (I hate that game... with a passion) the tenticle commandos in doom3 (they have rediculous range) and timber wolfs in oblivion (mainly cause I feel bad when I kill them, or when shadowmere crushes their skulls in)


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 26, 2009)

oh oh oh! LAGGERS!


----------



## Mykell (Jul 26, 2009)

Akuma in Super Street Fighter II Turbo.
Stupid controller-read AI >=O


----------



## TehSean (Jul 26, 2009)

Say you play a game and they introduce a new enemy to it. The enemy is unique.

Like in FEAR, all the humanoid enemies, even the armored ones, tend to get stunned when you damage them. Then, they introduced swarms of these laser-shooting ROBOTS. These hovering laser-bots *NEVER GET STUNNED* and due to the nature of their laser weapon, will almost always hit you even during slow motion since their weapon's beam is instantaneous.  ... Enemies like that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2009)

The opponents in Mario Kart Wii. Talk about cheap...(I don't mean human opponents, mean the AI)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2009)

- Fission Metroids in Metroid Prime
- All underwater enemies in Super Mario Bros.
- Those weird globular creatures in Area 51 that divide into smaller ones when you shoot them
- Chozo Ghosts in Metroid Prime


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 26, 2009)

Gamers.

Oh wait.....


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 26, 2009)

Player-Characters in any online game.


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Gamers.
> 
> Oh wait.....


So true


----------



## Bacu (Jul 26, 2009)

MANHACKS EVERYWHERE


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 26, 2009)

Bacu said:


> MANHACKS EVERYWHERE



Thats why Gordon Freeman has a gravity gun


----------



## Raketh (Jul 26, 2009)

Either the Hunters in L4D - as mentioned they seem to come out of absolutely nowhere and get me almost every time. 

The other one is the Nari in Legendary. These are little scary half bird / half children fairy things that phase in and out of 'ghost mode'. Damn things attack in packs and have the irritating tendancy to turn into ghost form just as you begin shooting at them.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 26, 2009)

The enemies that block everything. They are in pretty much everything. I try and swing a mace at them in daggerfall and they block, I perform an ultra combo in Valkyrie Profile and they block it all. I get them right within range in Knights in the Nightmare adn they block it.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 26, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I try and swing a mace at them in daggerfall and they block.



Thats why you should either get a better weapon or level up your skill, or use magic


----------



## Conte (Jul 26, 2009)

To be honest, any of the bad guys in the early GTA games. And by early I mean GTA III and Vice City. Even though those aren't really early... BUT WHATEVER. 

Anywho, the reason I say this is because - these games were made back before "good" camera angles. You're getting shot at, so you're like, "Oh god, maybe I should shoot back". 

If it were today, you'd aim at the baddy, be able to see it, and shoot it dead. But no, not back in 2001. In 2001, if you aimed the camera would pretty much say "GOOD LUCK BUDDY". 

So here you are, shooting like twenty old women when you're trying to aim at the one Korean guy. And oh lord, because the camera is an idiot you're now being chased by cops. You see - this is why people HAD to cheat in the early GTA games. We had no choice. Still love the game to death though.

So yeah, the enemies were annoying plainly due to the fact the camera sucked.  So... this post is still relevant.  HAH.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 26, 2009)

Wait a tic, I just realized:  47 replies, and _no-one_ has said Zubat.


----------



## AzureBahamut (Jul 26, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Wait a tic, I just realized:  47 replies, and _no-one_ has said Zubat.



omg, you're right! XD


----------



## ~Myst~ (Jul 27, 2009)

Those medusa heads in the castlevania series.

I fall everytime! EVERY DAMN TIME!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 27, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Wait a tic, I just realized:  47 replies, and _no-one_ has said Zubat.




Man, Zubat's a punk.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 27, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Gamers.
> 
> Oh wait.....



This is why I'm not playing Xbox LIve until Microsoft puts a button that gives an electric shock to the SCreamers.  I liked being able to elbow a walking buttplug when they were yelling at you for beating them at a game or for stealing a power-up you needed more in Gauntlet.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 27, 2009)

those dam vespoid bugs in monster hunter, trying to fight plesioth and they come up behind me and sting me which stuns me and then plesioth nails me with a hip check


----------



## Morroke (Jul 27, 2009)

Kobolds, naga, and murlocs in WoW.


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 27, 2009)

Deathclaws from fallout 3, their a bitch to kill.
Also tanks from left 4 dead


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay I got a real one.  Poison Zombies and Fast Zombies/Headcrabs from Half-Life 2.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 27, 2009)

The cops on GTA 4  (just let me kill those cab drivers and take their money for the expansive cab ride!)

Brutes with energy shields on Halo 2

Guards on Runescape (mostly when I try stealing from stalls in various citys)

Anyone on Warrock (just the ones that start massivly spamming the crouch and jump buttons AKA "Ground Humpers")

Any monster in any game (the ones that hide in some place then you go by and they kill you before you realize they're there)


----------



## Chak (Jul 27, 2009)

The Protectatron and Yao Guai in Fallout 3. their not terribly difficult, but damn they're annoying when your trying to escort someone across the wastes... :c


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Wait a tic, I just realized: 47 replies, and _no-one_ has said Zubat.


 Holy fuck, how'd we forget Zubat?  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

Zubat is a bitch.


----------



## Riptor (Jul 27, 2009)

This one horrible arcade beat-em-up called Sengoku 3. There's some weird blob thing made out of a bunch of faces. Its' only attack is to float into you and knock you down, while constantly doing this weird laugh. It would be OK, if it weren't for the fact you'll be constantly fighting them in groups of 5, and they have big health bars.

Sengoku 3 is a terrible game.


----------



## Azure (Jul 27, 2009)

Chak said:


> The Protectatron and Yao Guai in Fallout 3. their not terribly difficult, but damn they're annoying when your trying to escort someone across the wastes... :c


Protectron?  That guy is a pussy.  The Yao Guai are a bit more difficult, unless you have the Animal Friend Perk. Waste of a perk if you ask me, I just hit em with Ol' Painless 3 times and they're outta here. For me right now, the most annoying enemy I'm facing is German Mortar Squads and AT Gunners.  Those bastards pop Shermans like it's a joke, and make Company of Heroes a very challenging game to play. The kicker is that they are nigh useless against infantry.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 27, 2009)

I fucking hated the archer skeletons form diablo as a fighter.  Any time where you have projectile shooting enemies that run away from you while you have short range weapons its gonna be RARRR.


----------



## Soy (Jul 29, 2009)

Deathclaws from Fallout 3. I saw my first Deathclaw at level 3.

"Oh hey! A werewolf! I'mma pump you full of lead, motherfu- *Instakill!*"


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 29, 2009)

The Alien Slaves from Half-Life. Ya know, the brown guys that shoot electricity at you? Man, those things piss me off.


----------



## scythemouse (Jul 29, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> This is why I'm not playing Xbox LIve until Microsoft puts a button that gives an electric shock to the SCreamers.  I liked being able to elbow a walking buttplug when they were yelling at you for beating them at a game or for stealing a power-up you needed more in Gauntlet.



Better to hold out for a mandatory card reader that can read IDs and red rings any Xbox found playing a T or M rated game for someone underage. Now for me, it's have to be the Chozo Ghosts in Metroid Prime. Look, I'm trying to get somewhere, come bother me some other time.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 29, 2009)

Soy said:


> "Oh hey! A werewolf! I'mma pump you full of lead, motherfu- *Instakill!*"


How did you confuse this for a werewolf?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 29, 2009)

fable 1 the balverines


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 29, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> The cops on GTA 4  (just let me kill those cab drivers and take their money for the expensive cab ride!)



No need to kill them, bro. Just smash the window and start shooting as you near your destination and you don't need to pay (Not in my experience at least). <:

Anyway, Reapers in Resident Evil 5. >: Players will know what I mean.


----------



## Aquin (Jul 29, 2009)

1. Imps from Castlevania: SOTN, i second this. 

2. Fire/Ice Keese in Ocarina Of Time, i find these to be a serious waste of ammo and can burn your shield as child Link.

3. The ghost/specters in F.E.A.R. towards the end of the game. They do a crudwad of damage if they even touch you, and use up a ton of ammunition (each only takes a single shot, however I'm referring to the mass of them near the end of that mission.). Plus they prevent you from moving forward until you get rid of em.

Oh yea, the armored rocket robots. Easy to hit but lots of health and hard to dodge.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 29, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> The Alien Slaves from Half-Life. Ya know, the brown guys that shoot electricity at you? Man, those things piss me off.



Vortigaunts.


----------



## Afterlifesfury (Jul 29, 2009)

Duriel in Diablo 2. omfg theres no strategy against him.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Protectron?  That guy is a pussy.  The Yao Guai are a bit more difficult, unless you have the Animal Friend Perk. Waste of a perk if you ask me, I just hit em with Ol' Painless 3 times and they're outta here.



Yao Guai can be a menace to lower level characters who go out exploring a little farther than they probably ought to (guilty, only thing I really genuinely enjoy in Fallout 3 or Oblivion is running around and finding things).  I found a single rank in Animal Friend to be worth it, especially in the Yao Guai caves.  Shame Animal Friend doesn't work for Deathclaws, then it would be REALLY helpful - Deathclaws are bringers of pain and death.

Protectrons and Brainbots are generally pathetic and easy to headshot, but their lasers can sting a little.  Mister Gutsy bots are FAR more annoying, as are Sentry Bots packing rockets.  You want annoying enemies? Try Raiders with Missile launchers in hard to reach places, or squads of Talon Mercs with laser weaponry.



Afterlifesfury said:


> Duriel in Diablo 2. omfg theres no strategy against him.



Thawing potions/"cannot be frozen" attribute helps a bit.  Also, damage reflection like Iron Maiden fucks him up.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

i got 2 yiazmat from ff12 and corpreal beast from runescape


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jul 29, 2009)

The Flood.  In particular, those wall-crawling spidery things that mutate into living turrets that rain projectiles on you if you so much as peek out from behind a corner in Halo 3.  And no matter how many times I check my motion tracker, one always manages to sneak up behind me!

And the thresher maws from Mass Effect.  I hate those things!


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 29, 2009)

Any monster that explodes and damages you after death in any game
Cliff Racers
Goblin Warlords
Scouts (BONK!)
Fast/Poison Headcrabs
Houdini/Spider Splicers before you get to research them.
Anything in Diablo II that revives other monsters or that does lightning damage.
Those hand things in Zelda


----------



## Runefox (Jul 29, 2009)

Snorks.

They don't fucking die when I tell them to, they do massive damage, you can't hear them coming until it's too late, and they're difficult to detect in close quarters. And they jump like 5 meters.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 29, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Any monster that explodes and damages you after death in any game


  First thought:  Exploding Warriors from the Nashkel Graveyard in Baldur's Gate.

Oh yeah, and:  ANY MONSTER FROM FESTER'S QUEST!


----------



## TehSean (Jul 29, 2009)

I got a new one after playing Prototype:

Elizabeth Greene Boss Battle


----------



## Archeva Hayate (Jul 29, 2009)

Goombas
Robot Wasps -sonic
Will o' Wisp - Shin Megami tensei


----------



## Ego Draconis (Jul 30, 2009)

Dragons, no matter what game. Usually I end up quitting the game without ever looking back at it, I could never harm a Dragon :'(


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2009)

Attaman said:


> First thought:  Exploding Warriors from the Nashkel Graveyard in Baldur's Gate.



Phoenix guards :V

Protip: don't read that gravestone again when the dude tells you to stop reading it.

Even if they don't kill you they'll obliterate everyone else in Nashkel, which is potentially RATHER inconvenient.


----------



## nanokoex (Jul 30, 2009)

Those flying purple things that follow you in megaman X.


----------

